# free air box



## LRG (Mar 18, 2009)

does anyone have any pros or cons on the receiver that allows you to watch all channels? I think the box will cost about 400. - 700.00 but no more monthly charge. Does anyone have anything to share about this unit?


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 18, 2009)

hadn't heard of this....


----------



## LRG (Mar 18, 2009)

its out but iffy and i was hoping someone had some good input. i would purchase this asap, just to save. the radio waves can not be owned or controlled. free to everyone. i have e-mailed nfusion world and asked a series of Q, will wait for reply.

Thanks


----------



## JTM (Mar 19, 2009)

"watch all channels?"

careful what you say in public forums.

either way, yes, i know some people that do this and get all the free-to-air channels.  They watch al-jazeera and other stuff like that (surprisingly, it's much better journalism than you see over here).  the nice thing about international reporting is that they don't give a rats @$$ about blasting corporations or governments...

there are other ways to get ALL the channels, but they are illegal.  hard to trace, i've heard.  and it works great.

a non-HD box can get run you way less than 400 (like 50-100).  If you have a media center PC hooked up to your TV, you can put in a 50 dollar reciever and it'll do HD, DVR, all the bells and whistles and cost the same as one of those fancy dancy HD DVR kits you buy online for this use... but it takes more setup.

i can write up plenty of specific stuff on the media center PC (got a buddy that went that route) or the HD recievers that you buy (got a couple buddies that have done that), if you like.


----------



## RJS (Mar 19, 2009)

I am not surprised that journalism from other countries is better than ours.


----------



## LRG (Mar 19, 2009)

hey thanks, Bro JTM
by all means please inform on the HD receiver. 
I guess by free air sort of means international? I was hoping for more of lineups in which were used and receive from broadcasters but the last bit i want is tv patrol after me


----------



## JTM (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's a list of FTA channels.  You have to move your satellite to get different ones. 

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Channels/Channels-FTA-free-to-air-Satellite-TV.htm

FTA doesn't mean international, but in some cases, yes.  A lot of stations offer their channel FTA in other countries.

I'll get back to you on the HD reciever, though.  A vast majority of the FTA channels aren't in HD, keep in mind.


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 20, 2009)

nick1368 said:


> hadn't heard of this....



+1.


----------

